# Trad thoughts on pocket squares



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Which best describes your pocket square use:

Always wear one

Never wear one

Sometimes wear one

If you do wear pocket squares, do you prefer linen, silk or something else? 

For those trads who do prefer linen, what type of fold do you prefer?


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Never- I worked in a university environment (as I assume you do) as an administrator and I always thought pocket squares made me appear to be trying a little too hard. Just my $.02.
Cheers, Tom


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm also in higer ed aministration and don't wear one to work. However, church and everywhere else I do.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Usually. Linen. Points.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I wear one about half the time. Generally, I just use a white linen square with a flat/presidential fold.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd like to wear one, but I already dress more formally (jacket and tie or suit) then anyone else in my office. Since I'm also the most junior by far, I figure I shouldn't push it.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

fishertw said:


> Never- I worked in a university environment (as I assume you do) as an administrator and I always thought pocket squares made me appear to be trying a little too hard. Just my $.02.
> Cheers, Tom


I work as an Accounting Manager in a hospital in Northern Wisconsin. I tend to wear a suit most days and an occasional sport coat. I've been toying with the idea of a discreet white linen square on occasion.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Always. No exceptions. Ever.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

For me, the exception is if I'm doing the ol' sportcoat-and-jeans thing, which is pretty rare.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Weddings & funerals. Otherwise very rarely. 

Personally, I find them fussy FOR ME - however I do like to see them on other gents who like the style.

If you look way back to the art of Fellows & Saalburg, the p/s is invariably ubiquitous. And later, '5os and '60s, they show up reliably on Hollywood "trads", and in adverts by Hilton, Blacker, HSM, Botany. But a look at the street imagery of the time, and obviously the campus imagery, shows the p/s use in the minority. There are countless example showing guys with and without.

One should not be chided for not wearing a p/s. it is an optional accessory, not a compulsory item.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Ensiferous said:


> Weddings & funerals. Otherwise very rarely.
> 
> Personally, I find them fussy FOR ME - however I do like to see them on other gents who like the style.
> 
> ...


Who is chiding you?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

NOT BE CHIDED???

GOOD SIR!!! I THOUGHT I WAS DEALING WITH A FORUM OF GENTLEMEN!!! HAVE WE LOST ALL SELF RESPECT AND DECORUM??? FOR SHAME.

When I see an empty breast pocket I think to myself that the PS has simply slipped down and out of view. That allows the convulsions to subside and I can continue with my gentlemanly pursuits.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Trad-ish said:


> Who is chiding you?


The Pocket Square Mafia, of course. And a few rogue anglophiles. It's ok though, I'll just tell them my p/s slipped down into my pocket, and they'll calm down.


----------



## geologic (Oct 6, 2010)

Basically always (unless I forget). White, patterned, or tipped cotton, usually. Silk rarely.

For cotton or linen, always the TV fold or similar.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

FiscalDean said:


> I work as an Accounting Manager in a hospital in Northern Wisconsin. I tend to wear a suit most days and an occasional sport coat. I've been toying with the idea of a discreet white linen square on occasion.


 Women, at least those who have matured enough to be considered adults, distinguish, in a positive way, those who wear them from those who do not. As they see it, a pocket square, like a well combined pattered shirt with patterned tie are attributes of a man with a sense of style.

On the other hand, some men with no sense of style may consider a man with a pocket square too much the dandy.

If you job is not dependent upon such men, go for it.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Upon reading this thread I realized, to my horror, that I have neglected the PS on many recent occasions when I have been wearing a jacket and tie. This is a shame as I have a number of PS from which to choose; I just seem to have forgotten about them for some reason.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I always wear one.

Usually linen or cotton in a tv fold, sometimes silk in a low puff. 

Always subtle; never showing the points of the square.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

nerdykarim said:


> I always wear one.
> 
> Usually linen or cotton in a tv fold, sometimes silk in a low puff.
> 
> Always subtle; never showing the points of the square.


See, when I first bought some squares I bought silk. Then, the first time I wore one, my daughter grabbed it with a greasy hand an it was forever stained (despite the talcum powder treatment). Since then I have been reticent to wear them and they have languished in my drawer even though I now have linen and cotton ones too. I suppose I must surmount this mental hurdle!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

nerdykarim said:


> I always wear one.
> 
> Usually linen or cotton in a tv fold, sometimes silk in a low puff.
> 
> Always subtle; never showing the points of the square.


This, to me, is the key. When the square is so subtle, sometimes just a thin white line, I can't understand that being interpreted as dandy. You're not wearing some big billowing flop of Versace silk, just something subtle and tasteful.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

At my company, a mid-western-based superregional bank, the pocket hankie has become the symbol of dilettantism; it is worn by senior managers who are suspected of being 'cocktail party' hires, given a lofty org chart position by virtue of their (percieved) social connections.
That said, I wear one occasionally just to p--s people off. And because sometimes they look pretty swell.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I like point folds. J. Press used to show nearly all of their jackets with a very casual two-point fold. Now, their web site shows not a single PS in any of the sport coats, and most of their suits are shown with a puff or TV fold. This is the closest thing to a point fold that I could find.

The apocalypse is near, for certain.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

filfoster said:


> At my company, a mid-western-based superregional bank, the pocket hankie has become the symbol of dilettantism; it is worn by senior managers who are suspected of being 'cocktail party' hires, given a lofty org chart position by virtue of their (percieved) social connections.
> That said, I wear one occasionally just to p--s people off. And because sometimes they look pretty swell.


In this part of the world, Fifth Third Bank, headquartered in Cincinnati,has been hiring branch managers with sales but no bank experience. (The next to last one at the branch closest to me previously worked as a car dealership sales manager). They certainly have no experience in dressing like bankers and it seems they get no training. (I prefer not to comment on other aspects of their training.) Every day is casual Friday,its really a shame.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Barnavelt said:


> See, when I first bought some squares I bought silk. Then, the first time I wore one, my daughter grabbed it with a greasy hand an it was forever stained (despite the talcum powder treatment). Since then I have been reticent to wear them and they have languished in my drawer even though I now have linen and cotton ones too. I suppose I must surmount this mental hurdle!


It's a shame to hear about these things when they could easily be saved by a competent cleaner.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I always wear one. It has gotten to the point that it feels weird without having one in. I always wear silk--in a puff of some form.

I guess I'm a dandy.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Almost always, and then always white w/ TV fold.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Jovan said:


> It's a shame to hear about these things when they could easily be saved by a competent cleaner.


I've never had much luck with getting oil based stains out of silk, but certainly would be willing to try. Next time I'll bring it along when I go.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You have to use someone who is good at doing it. Rave Fabricare is always a good choice if you don't trust your local cleaner to do the job.


----------



## Flake (Dec 24, 2012)

Always. White or off white linen, no points, with a suit and tie. Odd jacket and no tie gets colorful silk, in a puff, or a whale, depending on my mood.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> You have to use someone who is good at doing it. Rave Fabricare is always a good choice if you don't trust your local cleaner to do the job.


+1

In fact the owner, Stu Bloom, has posted that for a knowledgeable cleaner, generally, oil base stains are easier to get out. Mr. Bloom is a perfectionist and if your item is worth it, especially if the value is sentimental, consider sending it to him.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

fishertw said:


> Never- I worked in a university environment (as I assume you do) as an administrator and I always thought pocket squares made me appear to be trying a little too hard. Just my $.02.
> Cheers, Tom


Same here. I'll wear one occasionally on Sundays, but never during the work week.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> +1
> 
> In fact the owner, Stu Bloom, has posted that for a knowledgeable cleaner, generally, oil base stains are easier to get out. Mr. Bloom is a perfectionist and if your item is worth it, especially if the value is sentimental, consider sending it to him.


Sadly, for as big as this city is, I haven't found a single cleaner who uses GreenEarth _and_ does as good a job. Martinizing uses that stuff, but they seem to be one of those "get 'em out as soon as possible" operations. Honestly, I don't mind waiting if the job is done right.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sometimes, and if so, always the (small) poof. Big poofs look like some sort of growth, and I don't have the time or patience to do a nice fold. I am too busy brushing my shoes.


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm with Fishertw,

Pocket squares always seem to be a bit much, especially with a sport coat and most definately when you start to add different colors and patterns to the mix.

The one exception that I would have would be when wearing a solid colored suit, like a dark blue. Then a white shirt/bold tie combination with a white (no pattern!) PS can add a nice bit of balance.

IMHO, the old saying, "less is more" applies well when thinking of adding a PS.

Marley


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Trip English said:


> NOT BE CHIDED???
> 
> GOOD SIR!!! I THOUGHT I WAS DEALING WITH A FORUM OF GENTLEMEN!!! HAVE WE LOST ALL SELF RESPECT AND DECORUM??? FOR SHAME.
> 
> When I see an empty breast pocket I think to myself that the PS has simply slipped down and out of view. That allows the convulsions to subside and I can continue with my gentlemanly pursuits.


This. Pockets are placed there for a reason. I do feel for the poor gents in academia who worry about feeling out of place. It seems no forum in contemporary America practices workplace retribution with the vigor and relish of higher education.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^ Don't worry about others perceptions, if you've got the jacket on you're already 'the guy who wears jackets,' most people won't notice the square unless they're already looking for it. I speak from current experience as a grad student.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

To quote a fellow co-worker's tongue in cheek assessment:

"_No pocket square? How barbaric!"

_For me, it's almost always and usually silk.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Never. I rarely see one in my part of the world, at in the circles where I travel.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Marley said:


> I'm with Fishertw,
> 
> Pocket squares always seem to be a bit much, especially with a sport coat and most definately when you start to add different colors and patterns to the mix.
> 
> ...


Yes, less is more. That's why the white linen/cotton PS in a TV fold is always a safe bet.

I'm pretty sure a quarter inch of white peeking out of your breast pocket isn't going to get either of you fired.


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh, the PS would certainly never get me fired.

It just (IMHO) is excessive when worn with a multitude of colors and fabrics, as so often seems to be the case. It ends up being just one more thing and not a nice accent to an otherwise more uniform look.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> This. Pockets are placed there for a reason. I do feel for the poor gents in academia who worry about feeling out of place. It seems no forum in contemporary America practices workplace retribution with the vigor and relish of higher education.


I'd bet on that.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Seldom. I just don't like them that much.

I have three in silk (one white, two paisley) and three linen.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I must advise a faint shock of some of the responses. I would have imagined the PS to be essential to Trad wear?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This is the same set who admonished me for wearing a blazer to play billiards. Anything is possible at this point.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Jovan said:


> This is the same set who admonished me for wearing a blazer to play billiards. Anything is possible at this point.


That was a fun thread!


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I always wear one. Usually white linen in TV fold with suits, sometimes with points up. I usually wear silk or wool with odd jackets. I appreciate how others can incorporate the silk square with suits, but I prefer the simplicity of white linen at work.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

All images are strictly for informational and historical purposes only, and none are represented to be mine.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Very well played. Even using the JPress staff. BRILLIANT!!!

Still, they should consider a ps :icon_smile:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Presumably this illustrates that many men whatever the era were merely 'going through the motions' and not genuinely concerned with their appearance? :devil:


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

CMDC said:


> Very well played. Even using the JPress staff. BRILLIANT!!!
> 
> Still, they should consider a ps :icon_smile:


To be completely objective, the Press men did actually consider pocket squares, because, oddly, some of the images from that same group of photos shows them with squares in place.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Careful Ensiferous, if you keep posting photos like that, you might find a horse's head under your bed sheets.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm aware not all men wore pocket squares back then. But a lot still did. One could find just as much photo evidence of that.

This is a clothing forum. Seriously, are we gonna turn this into an anti-PS thread? That would be truly sad.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bandit44 said:


> Careful Ensiferous, if you keep posting photos like that, you might find a horse's head under your bed sheets.:icon_smile_wink:


The horse's ass having been reserved for cordovan shoes. :redface:


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I'm aware not all men wore pocket squares back then. But a lot still did. One could find just as much photo evidence of that.
> 
> This is a clothing forum. Seriously, are we gonna turn this into an anti-PS thread? That would be truly sad.


Jovan, did you read my first post in this thread? I assure you there is nothing "anti" there, and you are reiterating my point about the popularity of the of the p/s. I'm merely providing the perspective of those who elect to omit them.

And where besides a clothing forum would one discuss such a topic, one which ostensibly involves choice as implied by the OP's question: "Which best describes your pocket square use:

Always wear one

Never wear one

Sometimes wear one"

For the record, I fall into the choice of sometimes, but rarely.​


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Ensiferous said:


> All images are strictly for informational and historical purposes only, and none are represented to be mine.


A little fairness please, you cherry picked your examples. For instance, you found a picture of the DOW sans PS. But for evey one without a PQ, there are dozens with one.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=1353qaf8v&sigi=125796lju&.crumb=oW/LI50leWo

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=135sqoqj2&sigi=12bbuq9hq&.crumb=oW/LI50leWo

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=135eguvni&sigi=133500hnv&.crumb=oW/LI50leWo

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=135tnn4h0&sigi=11o9oij2b&.crumb=oW/LI50leWo

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=135d6gmo6&sigi=11likngi6&.crumb=oW/LI50leWo

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...b=136ecs8m4&sigi=1284oen76&.crumb=oW/LI50leWo

etc. etc.

Likewise, pictures of Anthony Drexell Biddle, 
Anthony Eden , Fred Astaire and the other truly sophisticated dressers of the age almost always have a PQ.

Of my approx. 300 AA illustrations, and some have multiple figures, only about one in twenty does not have either a PQ or a boutonniere.

If your point is that not everyone was , or is, a sophisticated dresser, I will concede it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Are those five buttons on his navy blazer sleeves? That damn rube shopped at TOM FORD!!!


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

I wear as little ornamentation as I can get away with. Simple unadorned wedding band, functional watch for gesturing that time is running out (I can use my phone and the clocks in every room to check the time), a tie. That's it. I have never worn a ps, and since that would be more ornamentation, I cannot imagine that I ever will. They are certainly unusual at my work and in my field. 

I suppose I am a "Trad" because of the way I dress, but not because I am pursuing a particular style. It is interesting to see old photos of men with or without ps, but that would not influence my decision to forgo them. I am not a man of style. Perhaps if I aspired to be, I would consider ps. As it is, not required, so I don't do it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

... seriously disappointing viewpoints from people who are members of this forum. I expected more.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Many here who subscribe to trad clothing do so because of the unassuming, classic appearance of the clothing. Pocket squares are the biggest conundrum in reconciling the Ivy look (or Neo-Ivy look). I would wager that most who regularly follow the trad forum are not looking to project sophistication, they prefer to fly under the radar.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Jovan said:


> ... seriously disappointing viewpoints from people who are members of this forum. I expected more.


Nanernanernaner


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bandit44: A fair point I suppose, I'm just disappointed that there's anti-PS sentiment on a forum like this.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bandit44 said:


> Many here who subscribe to trad clothing do so because of the unassuming, classic appearance of the clothing. Pocket squares are the biggest conundrum in reconciling the Ivy look (or Neo-Ivy look). I would wager that most who regularly follow the trad forum are not looking to project sophistication, they prefer to fly under the radar.


Isn't it easier to 'fly under the radar' wearing jeans and sweatshirts, though? I imagined that Trad was a bold statement about traditional values in menswear, an attempt to stem a rising tide of mediocrity?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

To be fair, some element of "Trad" is making things look more relaxed. The sack suit, for example.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

dbhdbhdbh said:


> I wear as little ornamentation as I can get away with. Simple unadorned wedding band, functional watch for gesturing that time is running out (I can use my phone and the clocks in every room to check the time), a tie. That's it. I have never worn a ps, and since that would be more ornamentation, I cannot imagine that I ever will. They are certainly unusual at my work and in my field.
> 
> I suppose I am a "Trad" because of the way I dress, but not because I am pursuing a particular style. It is interesting to see old photos of men with or without ps, but that would not influence my decision to forgo them. I am not a man of style. Perhaps if I aspired to be, I would consider ps. As it is, not required, so I don't do it.


Your point is very well taken. I would, however, argue that you are indeed a man of style, just not the sophisticated style traceable the 30s. Moreover, as PSs are not worn in your field when in Rome do as the Romans do makes sense. On the other hand, when you next take your wife out for her birthday or your anniversary, you might slip a PS into your pocket, she might just smile.



Bandit44 said:


> Many here who subscribe to trad clothing do so because of the unassuming, classic appearance of the clothing. Pocket squares are the biggest conundrum in reconciling the Ivy look (or Neo-Ivy look). I would wager that most who regularly follow the trad forum are not looking to project sophistication, they prefer to fly under the radar.


Your point is also well taken. My objection to the post of the DOW sans PS is limited to the extent that it may have been posted to give the impression that PSs are, or were, in any sense incorrect.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Apologies if I came on strong, gents.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*from the archives!*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?67818-pocket-square-no-tie Here is a related topic, hope it helps. I think I learned as much from the responses on this thread as any on AAAC.


----------



## dbhdbhdbh (Aug 10, 2012)

If I were to wear a PS when out with my wife she would be somewhere between baffled and appalled. She would not only insist I take it off, but inquire whether I was entirely well.

Hardcore traditional New England down easter, she rarely wears any jewelry beyond her thin, inexpensive, plain gold wedding band. The very plain engagement ring has long since been relegated to box as too flashy to wear. Her parents, traditional Yankee children of the Depression, set the tone and she adopted it enthusiastically. Saves me a fortune compared to how her friends spend money on clothing and trinkets.


One could not fly under the radar in jeans and a sweatshirt when suits are the uniform of the day.

Definitely not sophisticated style. Let's just say I endeavor to unobtrusively conform to very conservative local standards. And I rarely see PS at work.

Academics try to give an air of scholarly values, rather than stylish dress. The typical professor has limited funds, and by stereotype would be more likely to spend any extra cash on a first edition or opera tickets than an expensive item of clothing. I am not sure it is any different than an investment banker drawing stares if he showed up in shabby professor garb. Dress appropriately for your workplace.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Isn't it easier to 'fly under the radar' wearing jeans and sweatshirts, though? I imagined that Trad was a bold statement about traditional values in menswear, an attempt to stem a rising tide of mediocrity?


One of the reasons that I adopted the look was to fly under the radar. In many places that I have worked it is the norm and in those that are not, but are still business casual it is a sober and and unassuming look. However, I seriously doubt that a tv fold white ps would get much notice. In my limited experience most men pay very little attention to such trivial ornaments and n comparison to what is the norm these days I very much doubt that a ps is over the top.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

dbhdbhdbh said:


> If I were to wear a PS when out with my wife she would be somewhere between baffled and appalled. She would not only insist I take it off, but inquire whether I was entirely well.


Yes,even more fundamental than When in Rome.... When Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy. You are a wise man.

Regards to you and Mrs. dbh,

Alan


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I live in a city where a PS is highly suspect, so I wear one just about every day. My colleagues and students just accept it as part of my peculiar and perhaps foreign approach. The only time I don't wear one is when I'm invited onto someone else's turf, where I wouldn't want to draw attention to myself--eg as guest speaker in a church. Other than that, I rarely deviate from a white linen tv fold.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

oxford cloth button down said:


> One of the reasons that I adopted the look was to fly under the radar. In many places that I have worked it is the norm and in those that are not, but are still business casual it is a sober and and unassuming look. However, I seriously doubt that a tv fold white ps would get much notice. In my limited experience most men pay very little attention to such trivial ornaments and n comparison to what is the norm these days I very much doubt that a ps is over the top.


Thanks OCBD, I think that regional variances are (as ever) in play.

The aspect I admire most about Trad wear (and your own particularly) *is* the 'sober and unassuming' demeanour. This may initially seem at odds with my view that Trad is a 'bold statement' but this is perhaps reconciled in that to dress smartly, soberly, even conservatively, is still a way of drawing a line in the sand - this far and no further, so to speak, for the encroaching slob-wear and/or fashion forward gear.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I will sport a white linen pocket square (displayed with a TV fold) on an occasional basis, spotting pocket squares, incorporated in gentlemen's ensembles out here in Hoosierville, is a damned rarity! It just is not done. Every time I do choose to tuck a PS in the left breast pocket of my jacket, it is noticed and generally commented upon...and not always positively!  It's good to stand apart from the crowd...but not too far apart. :teacha:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> While I will sport a white linen pocket square (displayed with a TV fold) on an occasional basis, spotting pocket squares, incorporated in gentlemen's ensembles out here in Hoosierville, is a damned rarity! It just is not done. Every time I do choose to tuck a PS in the left breast pocket of my jacket, it is noticed and generally commented upon...and not always positively!  It's good to stand apart from the crowd...but not too far apart. :teacha:


Sounds like you have only two alternatives: leave your part of Indiana or start buying pocket squares for all your friends. After all, you can explain to them that there is a reason these jackets have pockets!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Bandit44 said:


> Saddles are a wonderful addition for any academic & can be worn in practically any environment, sans formal events. Go for it.





Bandit44 said:


> Many here who subscribe to trad clothing do so because of the unassuming, classic appearance of the clothing. Pocket squares are the biggest conundrum in reconciling the Ivy look (or Neo-Ivy look). I would wager that most who regularly follow the trad forum are not looking to project sophistication, they prefer to fly under the radar.


You regularly wear two tone shoes, but find wearing a pocket square to be a conundrum?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Shaver said:


> Thanks OCBD, I think that regional variances are (as ever) in play.
> 
> The aspect I admire most about Trad wear (and your own particularly) *is* the 'sober and unassuming' demeanour. This may initially seem at odds with my view that Trad is a 'bold statement' but this is perhaps reconciled in that to dress smartly, soberly, even conservatively, is still a way of drawing a line in the sand - this far and no further, so to speak, for the encroaching slob-wear and/or fashion forward gear.


Exactly right. It is analogous to the man who believes that it is important to be faithful in marriage, watch one's language in mixed company, treat weaker parties with respect and deference, love and care for one's children, and be loyal to one's employer, one's friends, and one's partners. He may sound like the epitome of convention, but he's actually the penultimate contrarian.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

AldenPyle said:


> You regularly wear two tone shoes, but find wearing a pocket square to be a conundrum?


I occasionally wear spectators, but not boutonnieres; white bucks, but not tie bars; and saddle oxfords, but not pocket squares. It all makes sense to me, but ask my wife and she'll confirm that I am a walking, talking contradiction.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

P Hudson said:


> I live in a city where a PS is highly suspect, so I wear one just about every day.


Gold, and a line of thought not so different to mine.

EDIT: And WRT Shaver's comment about dressing trad being a bold statement, although I don't dress as trad as I would if I could afford to be uncompromising, I was recently told that I dress so "square" that I stand out way more than most people who obviously dress for attention. Of course, if I minded the attention I'd dress differently.

Frankly, I put being well-dressed without a pocket square (as Ensiferous reliably is) in the same category as brown PTBs: I often see people rocking that style and looking great, but when I consider doing it myself I go for something a touch less restrained -- I think that fits in with the above, in a way.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Bandit44 said:


> I occasionally wear spectators, but not boutonnieres; white bucks, but not tie bars; and saddle oxfords, but not pocket squares. It all makes sense to me, but ask my wife and she'll confirm that I am a walking, talking contradiction.


Fair enough.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> Sounds like you have only two alternatives: leave your part of Indiana or start buying pocket squares for all your friends. After all, you can explain to them that there is a reason these jackets have pockets!


LOL. Given the reality that I am arguably "tighter than two coat of paint," I fear I must pass on your second suggestion. However, once the grand kids are grown up and have moved on, relocation just might be an option(?)!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Psft. I'll do it. Things are pretty cheap if you buy a dozen cotton at a department store.


----------

